# Your Game Collection



## Lenny (Feb 9, 2008)

I can't find a thread of this ilk, surprisingly, so I'm going to start one. If there is one, well, it's too far back to be of use, so we can use this one instead. 

So yeah, what it says on the tin - post your collection of games, for any platform. Simple!

---

*PS1*
_Driver_
_Driver 2_
_Gran Turismo_
_Harvest Moon Back to Nature_
_Heart of Darkness_
_Oddworld: Abe's Exoddus_
_Rayman 2: The Great Escape_
_Spyro the Dragon_
_Spyro 2: Gateway to Glimmer_
_Spyro: Year of the Dragon_
_Theme Park World_
_Tomb Raider: The Last Revelation_
_Worms Armageddon_
_Worms World Party_

*PS2
*_Grand Theft Auto 3_
_Grand Theft Auto: Vice City_
_Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas_
_Grand Theft Auto: Liberty City Stories_
_Kingdom Hearts 2_

*PS3
*_Assassin's Creed_
_Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion_
_Half-Life 2: Orange Box_
_Grand Theft Auto IV _(on order)
_Motorstorm_
_Resistance: Fall of Man_
_Uncharted: Drake's Fortune_

*PC
*_Guild Wars_
_Guild Wars: Factions_
_Guild Wars: Nightfall_
_Guild Wars: Eye of the North_
_Populous: The Beginning_
_Worms_
_Worms 2_


----------



## Overread (Feb 9, 2008)

aww I might win this thread - let me find that list:
note these are the ones I own, ther are a few more dotted around (e./g spyro 1 and 2) but this is the main list

*PS1
*Jade Cocoon
FFVIII
FFIX
*PS2
*FFX
FFX-2
FFXII
Xenosaga 2
Drakengard
Drakengard 2
Zone of the Enders 2
Armoured core 2
Armoured core 3
Dynasty Warriors 3
Dynasty Warriors 4

*Gameboy Colour*
Dragon Warrior Monsters
Pokemon Red
Pokemon Silver

*Gameboy Advanced*
Mech Platoon
F-Zero
Fire Emblem Sacred Stones
Golden Sun
Golden Sun 2
Advanced Wars
Spyro
Breath of Fire 2

*DS*
FFIII
Advanced Wars Duel Strike
Heros of Mana
Advanced Wars Dark Conflict 

*PC*
Starcraft + Brood Wars
Warcraft 
Warcraft 2
Warcraft 3 + frozen throne
Diablo
Diablo 2 + Lord of Destruction
Baldurs Gate 2 + Throne of Baal
Icewind Dale + Heart of winter
Icewind Dale 2
Total Annihilation + both expansions
Mech Warrior 4 Vengance + Black Night
Mech Warrior 4 Mecinaries
Empire Earth + Expansion
Atrox
Starwars Galactic Battle Grounds + Clone Campains
Unreal Tournament GOTY
Unreal Tournament 2004
Age of Mythology + Titans
Dark Reign
Dark Reign 2
Haegemonia
Age of wonders Shadow Magic
Battle for Middle Earth
Freelancer
Conquest Frontire wars
Knights of the Old Repiblic
Knights of the Old Repiblic
Sacred + Underworld
Kingdom under fire gold
Spellforce + Breath of Winter + Shadow of the Phoenix
Dawn of War + winter assualt + Dark Crusade
Dungeon Siege
Dungeon Siege 2 + Broken World
Cossakes collection 
Heroes of might and magic 1-5 all
Command and Conquer the First Decade
Supreme commander
Warrior Kings Battles
Total Annihilation Kingdoms
Summoner
Command and Conquer 3
Genesis
Hitman Silent Assassin
Hitman Blood Money
X3 Reunion
Warhammer Mark of Chaos
Fallout Collection
Neverwinter Nights + Shadows of Undrentide + Hordes of the underdark
Bloodrayn
Kphan 2 Kings of War
Project Earth
Disciples Sacred Lands
Disciples 2 gold edition
Metal Fatigue
Age of Empires Gold editon
Homeworld
Homeworld Cataclysm
Homeworld 2
Impirium Galactica 2
Impossible Creatures
Nexus the Jupiter Incident
Black and White
Black and White 2
Star Wars Jedi Knight 2; Jedi Outcast
Project Nomades

me addict? (note thats about 100GB + of games)


----------



## Fake Vencar (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm just going to note down all the games I can see on my rack:

*PC

*Unreal Tournament GOTY
Unreal Tournament 2003
Unreal Tournament 2004
Unreal Tournament 3
Football Manager 2006
Dungeon Siege 2 + Broken World
Doom 1, 2 and 3
Lemmings
Homeworld Cataclysm 
Medieval Total War + Viking Invasion
Rome Total War + Barbarian Invasion
The Lord of the Rings Battle for Middle Earth
The Lord of the Rings Battle for Middle Earth 2 + Rise of the Witch-King
Sacred Gold
Warhammer Mark of Chaos
Max Payne
Stronghold + Stronghold Crusader
Mechwarrior 4 - Mercenaries
The Elder Scrolls 4 Oblivion + Shivering Isles +Knights of the Nine
The Elder Scrolls 3 Morrowind + both expansions
Medieval Total War 2
Knights of the Old Republic
Praetorians
Neverwinter Nights + both expansions 
Neverwinter Nights 2
Panzers Phase 2
Sudden Strike 2
Soldier of Fortune
Deux Ex 
Pro Evolution Soccer 6
MotoGp '07
Command and Conquer Red Alert
Warhammer 40 000 Dawn of War
The Sims 2 (shamefully)
The Settlers Heritage of Kings as well as 1, 2 and 3
Homeworld 2
Quake 4
Football Manager 2007

Got a lot more upstairs though most of them are really old!

*PS2

*The Lord of the Rings -Fellowship of the Rings
LOTR - Two Towers
LOTR - Return of the King
LOTR - Third Age
Quidditch World Cup (used to love it!)
F1 2006
Fifa 03 

Thats about it I think on the PS2 side...just too expensive


----------



## Erin99 (Feb 9, 2008)

Uh... is this where I come on and list my 10+ games?


----------



## Talysia (Feb 9, 2008)

Lol, I'm much the same, Leisha - I don't have a very big collection now, although I used to. I cleared out my collection some time ago, and now I have very few titles, all of them favourites, fairly old, and mostly RPGs.  As I don't get many games these days (been getting more books, it seems), the ones I do I think I'll keep from now on.

Still, I'll give it a go:

PS1:

Final Fantasy VII
Wild Arms
Breath of Fire 3

Dreamcast (Yes, I've still got one somewhere)

Shenmue
Soul Calibur

PS2:

FFVII: Dirge of Cerberus
Final Fantasy XII
Suikoden IV
Suikoden V
Wild Arms 3
Wild Arms 4
Star Ocean: Till the End of Time
Guilty Gear X2
Guilty Gear Isuka

I think there may be some more floating around somewhere, although I can't think of them right now.


----------



## Fake Vencar (Feb 9, 2008)

I think I have Suikoden 2 or 3 upstairs for the PS1 Tal. Used to love it, but it kept crashing at the same place so I never finished it 

Oh, and those old Age of Empire games are my all-time favourites...behind UT of course


----------



## Overread (Feb 9, 2008)

Talysia said:


> Star Ocean: Till the End of Time


 
!! Gah I left this off my list - great game that!


----------



## Talysia (Feb 9, 2008)

FV - I loved the Suikoden series (and still do) - they used to be my favourites. I think I traded them in at one point in favour of something else, and I've always regretted it.

OR - It certainly is.  Getting every ending was a challenge, too, as was Freya.  I'll have to give it a replay sometime.


----------



## Erin99 (Feb 9, 2008)

Talysia said:
			
		

> Shenmue




Oh, I watched my sister play some of that! It was so beautiful!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Feb 9, 2008)

I shall write down the ones I can remember, seeing as I don't actually have any here at Exeter because I'll game my degree away if I did, I'm sure.

*PC*
Black and White 
The Sims
The Sims Livin' It Up
The Sims on Holiday
The Sims House Party
Age of Empires Gold 
Empire Earth
Abe's Odyssey
Grand Theft Auto
Grand Theft Auto II

*N64*
Zelda: The Ocarina of Time (perhaps my all time favourite game)
James Bond: Goldeneye
F Zero X

*Game Boy/Advance*
Metroid
Jurassic Park
Pokemon Red
Pokemon Crystal
Pokemon Emerald 
Super Mario Carts
Super Mario (I forget which one)

They are just some I can remember at the moment and that are technically mine. My brother had a Playstation that I'd play on often, especially Grand Theft Auto: Vice City. I like the gratuitous violence  Haven't gamed for a while. I want a Wii. With various games like Resident Evil so I can aim at and shoot zombies.


----------



## celestia (Feb 10, 2008)

*opens cupboard to reveal 10 spindles* I think I will just put what I can remember

PC
Black and White 1 and 2
The Sims
Sims 2 (expansion packs Pets, seasons, bon voyage, university, nightlife, open for business)
Empire Earth
Dungeon siege 1 &2
Age of Empires 1. 2 & 3 plus Age of Mythologies
Ceasar 3&4
Civilisation 4
Warcraft 1,2 &3
Starcraft
Kotor 1 &2
Battlefield 2
Halo
Team Fortress 1 &2
quake 1-4
Half life
Counter strike
All the Sim Cities
CSI 
CSI dark motives
Hitman
Madden NFL (many of these)
Diablo 1&2 plus expansions
Lotr war of the ring
Pirates of the carribean
Fable
Unreal Tornament
Serious Sam gold 
Discworld 1 & 2 (though these wont work any more)
Morrowwind 
and lots more that I forget and am too lazy to go through the spindles


----------



## Cayal (Feb 10, 2008)

I am not even going to bother with the collection I have. I'll be here forever.


----------



## Overread (Feb 10, 2008)

PAh - thats worse than those that run from the book collection threads!

come on - at least list out the first 100 for us


----------



## Cayal (Feb 10, 2008)

They are scattered. PSX and X-Box in my room. PS2 in the rumpus room, PS3 in the lounge room, PC all over the place.


----------



## Overread (Feb 10, 2008)

gives you a good excuse for a tidy up then 
PC all over the place? not next to the computer????


----------



## Erin99 (Feb 10, 2008)

I keep my PC games in the most logical place: on my bookshelves.


----------



## Overread (Feb 10, 2008)

I used to keep mine in all thier boxes - till going to uni - now the CDs all live in 3 gameholders - much less space!


----------



## Erin99 (Feb 10, 2008)

You got gameholders? You posh bloke! Us commoners don't need none o' that nonsense! 

It's mounds of CD cases all the way!


Although that's why I changed to downloading music from iTunes; too many CD cases! I could build a CD beanstalk and travel up into the sky with the amount I have...


----------



## Overread (Feb 10, 2008)

I prefered the old Jewel cases for games - in those days you not only got a game, but also a well written manual with backstory and fluff and stuff -- manuals these days just tell you how to install and how to use a mouse - and a list of key commands and that is about it 00 I want my mini-book-like manuals back!


----------



## Erin99 (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh, I'm sorry.  Yes, I do understand that one. The manual would have 4-5 pages of story history, and sometimes you'd have to find the keyword in it, to authenticate the copy of the game was legal. I liked those!

Plus, I don't think they make games like they used to (well, duh! ). In the old days I loved playing Curse of Enchantia, Discworld 1 & 2, Bubba 'n' Stix, and Monkey Island...




Yes, as you can see, I'm a hardcore gamer.


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 10, 2008)

Lucien21: Game Collection - Eurogamers


----------



## Fake Vencar (Feb 10, 2008)

That's an impressive tally there Lucien. Why no score for Deus Ex? Best game ever made!


----------



## Duchessprozac (Feb 10, 2008)

I'd post mine but I probably have 200+ games for everything from the SNES and Megadrive through to the 360, Wii and PC and they are invariably scattered all around the place so naming all of them could take some time.


----------



## Durandal (Feb 10, 2008)

Well over 500 here, going back to the Atari 2600. I had a list going at IGN, but I stopped updating it a couple of years ago. There were 466 games on it at that time; my guess is I've now got about 530.


----------



## Ice fyre (Feb 12, 2008)

PC

Dungeon Siege I and II (Doing my head in!)
Neverwinter nights all add ons 
Warcraft III Frozen throne too.
C+C generals 
Simon the sorcerer
Warhammer 40k Dawn of War Winter Assault and Dark Crusade
Diablo II and expansion (dosnt work on this computer must get around to buy a replacment!)
Sims 2 all expanisons (the Wifes not mine)
Lemmings 
Home world (never played yet)
Sims I (the wifes I tell you!!!!!!)
Starcraft (come on II)
Age if Empires II

PS2

Army men real time strategy 
Mortal Combat (not sure which one but never made it passed training in the story mode!) ahhhh its Deception
Battle engine Aquila (hints welcome)
Disgea 
Metal slug3
Tekken5
Capcom retro collection I
Tatio legends I
Dynasty Warriors 4
Buzz Ultimate quiz 
Buffy game

By no means an exaustive list but its a wee start a fair few others lying around.


----------



## Overread (Feb 12, 2008)

Ice fyre said:


> PC
> Home world (never played yet)


 
SIN! this has one of the best ever written stories for a computer game - ever! Play it - its a challenge to learn, but its a wonderful storyline - you are sure to like it


----------



## Fake Vencar (Feb 13, 2008)

Ice fyre said:


> Dungeon Siege I and II (Doing my head in!)



I found Dungeon Siege I quite easy to be honest. Me and my brother did the multi-player campaign together and I completed the single-player a while back. However the second one was a major disappointment and I didn't even get past that jungle bit before quiting.


----------



## Simian (Feb 13, 2008)

PC:

Age of Empires: The Rise of Rome
Baldur's Gate 2: The Collection
Battlefield 1942 / BF1942: Road to Rome
Battlefield 2
Beyond Good & Evil
Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30
Call of Duty / CoD: United Offensive
The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape From Butcher Bay
City of Heroes
Company of Heroes
Deus Ex
Deus Ex: Invisible War
TES: Morrowind / Bloodmoon
Fallout
Fallout 2
Far Cry
Freedom Fighters
Full Spectrum Warrior
Galactic Civilizations II: Dread Lords
The Godfather
GTA: Vice City
GTA: San Andreas
Gun
Half Life 2
Hitman 2: Silent Assassin
Homeworld
IL-2 Sturmovik: The Forgotten Battles
Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy
Kohan II: Kings of War
Lord of the Rings Online: Shadows of Angmar
Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle-Earth
Max Payne 2: The Fall of Max Payne
Medieval: Total War / Viking Invasion
Medieval II: Total War
Neverwinter Nights / Shadows of Undrentide
Nexus: The Jupiter Incident
No One Lives Forever 2: A Spy In H.A.R.M.'s Way
Port Royale 2
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Rise of Nations / RoN: Thrones & Patriots
Rome: Total War / Barbarian Invasion
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow of Chernobyl
SWAT 4
Sacred / Sacred Underworld
Shogun: Total War
Sid Meier's Pirates!
Silent Hunter III
The Sims 2
Space Rangers 2: Rise of the Dominators
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic
Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic 2
Star Wars: Republic Commando
Star Wars: Battlefront
Thief: Deadly Shadows
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six 3: Raven Shield
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell
Tomb Raider: Legend
Tribes: Vengeance
Unreal Tournament 2004
Warcraft III Reign of Chaos / Frozen Throne
Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War
World of Warcraft / WoW: Burning Crusade
X3: Reunion

360:
Bioshock
Dead Rising
TES: Oblivion
Gears of War
Lost Planet: Extreme Condition
Mass Effect
Perfect Dark Zero
Pro Evo Soccer 6
Project Gotham Racing 3
Saints Row
Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas

Plus maybe 20 games on various other platforms (PSP, PS1) and a few which I'm not sure if I still have, possibly buried somewhere at the bottom of a box in the attic.


----------



## Quokka (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm sure I'm missing some but it's still not much of a list. Having said that I can't remember the last time I paid full price for a game but I doubt if it's any of these.   



*PC*
Age of Empires Gold
Baldurs Gate 2
Icewind Dale 2
Divine Divinity
Nox
Empire Earth
Grand Prix 4
Theme Hospital
Warcraft 3
Half-Life
Aussie Rules Coach 
TOCA 2


*Xbox*
Buffy the Vampire: Chaos bleeds
Shenmue 2
Halo
Halo 2
Tiger Woods 05
Mechassault
Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind 
Knights of the Old Republic


----------



## Ice fyre (Feb 14, 2008)

Thats a good point actually, I usually wait till they drop from the thirty odd quid new, to the budget releases, in some cases although my local game shop does a good 2 for thirty. 

As to Dungon Seige I being easy its ok if you get past the big ice cave I got lost in it and cannot for the life of me find me way out. Doubly frustrating as I have done it before!

DS II, I finished the main quest fairly easily, but its all the little sub quests which I'm working on, going to have to cheat ah the wonders of solution sites on the web.

I will play Home world soon actually.

Forgot to mention 

Fire warrior PS II
Warzone 2100 PSI (still a favourite game)
Soulcaliber II


----------



## Maxwell Jennison (Feb 15, 2008)

My list. Note that the top game on each system is my favorite.

*GBA*
Castlevania: Harmony of Dissonance and Aria of Sorrow
Metroid (Fusion and Zero Mission)
Final Fantasy I & II Dawn of Souls
Paperboy & Rampage
Zelda: A Link to the Past/Four Swords
Namco Museum
Pokemon Emerald

*DS*
Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow
New York Times Crosswords
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Dragon Quest Monsters: Joker
Starfox Command

*PS*
Silent Hill
Final Fantasy (7, 8, and Tactics)
Parasite Eve
Jet Moto
Bushido Blade
Sentient
Tiny Toon Adventures: Plucky's Big Adventure
Tiny Toon Adventures: The Great Beanstalk
Bugs Bunny & Taz Time Busters
Looney Tunes: Sheep Raider
Worms: Armageddon

*PS2*
Silent Hill (2, 3 and The Room)
Kingdom Hearts (1 & 2)
Ratchet and Clank (1, 2 and 3)
Final Fantasy X
dot Hack (1, 2 and 3)
Grand Theft Auto (3, Vice City and San Andreas)
Bully
Sly Cooper (1, 2 and 3)
Beyond Good & Evil
Jak and Daxter (1 & 2)
Maximo (Army of Zen and Ghosts to Glory)
Suikoden (3 & 4)
Devil May Cry (1, 2 and 3SE)
Lego Star Wars Original Trilogy
Guitar Hero II
Dark Cloud
Psychonauts
Scaler
Ruff Trigger 

*N64*
Conker's Bad Fur Day

*GC*
Eternal Darkness
Resident Evil (1, 4, Code Veronica X and Zero)
F Zero GX
Mario Party 7
Starfox Adventures 

*PC*
Deus Ex
Elder Scrolls (Morrowind and Oblivion, all expansions)
Civilization 4 (plus expansions)
Alien vs Predator 2 Gold 

Every other game I've owned has either been lost, stolen, damaged, or pawned for gas money or food.


----------



## Durandal (Feb 15, 2008)

Maxwell Jennison said:


> My list. Note that the top game on each system is my favorite.
> *GC*
> Eternal Darkness
> Resident Evil (1, 4, Code Veronica X and Zero)
> ...


 
Good choice of favorite game for the cube. Eternal Darkness was just brilliant.


----------



## Quokka (Feb 15, 2008)

I'd happily trade my xbox and games in to have my old PS1 back which had something like:

*PS1*
Resident Evil: Directors Cut
Twisted Metal 1 & 2
Tekken 3
Wipeout 1,2 & 3
FF VII
GTA
Driver
Soul Blade
Gran Turismo


----------



## Animaiden (Feb 19, 2008)

My game collection in no particular order:

N64:
Legend of Zelda: OCarina of Time
Mortal Kombat
Super Smash Bros
Yoshi's Story
Pokemon Snap oit was from when I was much younger)
Mario Tennis

PC:
Neverwinter Nights
Neverwinter Nights: Shadows of Undrentide
Neverwinter Nights: Hordes of the Underdark
Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic
Guild Wars
Psychonauts
Star Wars Battlefront
Elder Scrolls 3: Morrowind
Elder Scrolls 3: Tribunal
Elder Scrolls 3: Bloodmoon
Warcraft 2
Warcraft 2 Tides of Darkness
Dungeon Siege
The Sims + 4 expansion packs
Petz 5
Zoo Tycoon
The Simpson's Hit & Run


----------

